# Mill-Route carving machine



## milescs (Aug 27, 2011)

I saw a couple of posts looking for instructions on this. Jus wondering if anyone found some. I am looking for a set also.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I think that You are looking for the shop Notes built unite. It is built a bit as a jig. You can do spirals and other decorative things! I think this is the issue, Jan, 2011 ShopNotes Magazine http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/115/videos/router-milling-machine-video/


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The ShopNotes jig for cutting spiral flutes, etc. is in Vol. 20 Issue 115. 

Charley


----------



## milescs (Aug 27, 2011)

This is actually a whole sign, carving system mounted on a table. it seems to be a nice setup. just don't have a set of instructions for it.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

This isn't a Mill Rout machine, but would it look something like this one? If so, the their manual may help you.

Gemini Wood Carver Duplicator - The Carving Duplicator Machine for the Woodworker Professional

Charley


----------



## laurading (Sep 1, 2011)

I am looking for it and now I find it.


----------



## milescs (Aug 27, 2011)

yes, this is very similiar to the mill-route. thank you.


----------



## granpa ron (Nov 25, 2011)

the machine shown in shop notes is not a mill route it,s way to big .


----------



## granpa ron (Nov 25, 2011)

what you have is a mill route carving system. it,s very easy to setup and work with. i had one till i move to ind. somewere it just disaperd in the move. i,am looking to replace it. but so far have had no luck finding one in this aera. with any one knows where to get one please let me kown ritht away .


----------



## woodcrafters (Jun 24, 2013)

*mill route*



granpa said:


> what you have is a mill route carving system. it,s very easy to setup and work with. i had one till i move to ind. somewere it just disaperd in the move. i,am looking to replace it. but so far have had no luck finding one in this aera. with any one knows where to get one please let me kown ritht away .


I have a mill route set up on a plywood sheet If you have any interest I can send pictures.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Larry, welcome to the forum.


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 17, 2014)

Granpa I found a mill route but it has very little information with it. Is it possible you can send me the pictures you discussed in your thread?


----------

